# Sense of Humour?



## markceltic (Mar 21, 2009)

Discuss, I mean in humour there sometimes a kernel of truth.            Heaven is Where:
The Police are British,
The Chefs are Italian,
The Mechanics are German,
The Lovers are French, and
It's all organized by the Swiss. 

Hell is Where:
The Police are German,
The Chefs are British,
The Mechanics are French,
The Lovers are Swiss, and
It's all organized by the Italians.


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 21, 2009)

That's a very old chestnut.

British cuisine is considerably better than it was 20 years ago and our 'bobbies' seemed to have dispensed with their traditional image (see picture). Although I suppose they still are relatively friendly, even when firing tasers at you.

I suspect things have changed with our neighbours too.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 21, 2009)

I was wondering if that was a taser holster or a gun holster? I ask because it seem that a bad guy could grab it from behind the way he has it on.


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 21, 2009)

Most British police are still unarmed (about 70% I think). I suspect it was his lunch box.


----------



## reed (Mar 22, 2009)

Try sheriffs in the south of the USA. For example.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 22, 2009)

Rhisiart said:


> Most British police are still unarmed (about 70% I think). I suspect it was his lunch box.



You really didn't answer my question because i know that fact about British police. I was asking about the holster in the picture you provided.


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 23, 2009)

I think it is just a backpack. The local bobbies in our part of Wales have the Tasers fitted on the breast pocket of a anti-stab vest.


----------



## Wooden Apple (Apr 30, 2009)

markceltic said:


> Discuss, I mean in humour there sometimes a kernel of truth.            Heaven is Where:
> The Police are British,
> The Chefs are Italian,
> The Mechanics are German,
> ...



It was in our Longman English Textbooks


----------



## rubaiyat (Jun 7, 2009)

I heard it as what the founders of the EEC thought they were going to achieve, and what they got.


----------

